# صور حقيقيه للمكان الذى شفى فيها المسيح المفلوج وبستان جثيمانى



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

باسم الرب القوى 



 



 



 



 



 

.
	
 


 



 


 


*+*
*+*
*+++++*
*+*
*+*



*منقول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*صور جميله لاماكن مقدسه جميله

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## المجدلية (17 يناير 2009)

صور جميله ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله لاماكن مقدسه جميله​*
> 
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا مايكل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> صور جميله ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا نجلا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_تحفة يا كاندى تسلم ايدك
دايما جيبلنا كل جديد ومفيد
يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يناير 2009)

صور جميلة جدا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (17 يناير 2009)

:crazy_pil[FONT="Arial Blaشكرا كاندى على الصور الرائعة والرب يبارك حياتك وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة عيد الغطاسck"][/FONT]


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة يا كاندى تسلم ايدك_​_
> دايما جيبلنا كل جديد ومفيد
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما​_



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> صور جميلة جدا​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

مينا عماد رمسيس قال:


> :crazy_pil


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك ​


----------



## Ferrari (20 يناير 2009)

جميلة خالص الصور يا كاندى واماكن كلها بركة

تسلم ايديك على الموضوع

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااااو يا دودو 

صور روووووووووووعة

تستحقي التقييم بجد يا احلى دودو​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 يناير 2009)

*جميلة جداا الصور دي .... روووووعة*

*ميرسي Candy Shop ... ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (20 يناير 2009)

رينب يعودكم


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى اوى بجد يا ماما كاندى*
*الصور فى منتهى الروعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> جميلة خالص الصور يا كاندى واماكن كلها بركة​
> تسلم ايديك على الموضوع​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا فرارى​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااو يا دودو ​
> 
> صور روووووووووووعة​
> 
> تستحقي التقييم بجد يا احلى دودو​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *جميلة جداا الصور دي .... روووووعة*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسي candy shop ... ربنا يباركك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

ابن الكنيسه قال:


> رينب يعودكم


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى اوى بجد يا ماما كاندى*
> 
> *الصور فى منتهى الروعة*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## هانى جورج (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا على  الصور الجميلة الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2009)

هانى جورج قال:


> شكرا على الصور الجميلة الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## saalooo (22 يناير 2009)

صور جميله 
ميرسي​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2009)

saalooo قال:


> صور جميله
> 
> 
> ميرسي​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)




----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 

ميرسى اوى يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نبيلكو (10 مارس 2010)

*صور جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مارس 2010)

ميررررسى على الصور يا كاندى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

نبيلكو قال:


> *صور جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتكم*



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررسى على الصور يا كاندى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكــــرا

صور رائعه ومميزه


كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه
​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكــــرا
> 
> صور رائعه ومميزه
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك  يا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك  الجميله

ربنا يباركك  كليمو​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يونيو 2010)

صور جميلة فعلا ..
شكرا يا كاندى​


----------



## MAJI (18 يونيو 2010)

مبارك اسم الرب
صور  نادرة ومؤثرة
نشكر تعبك كاندي
والرب يباركك


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2010)

*روعة يا امى
منتهى الروعة
شكرا الك اكتير
*​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

*رائع وصور جميلة*


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> صور جميلة فعلا ..
> شكرا يا كاندى​


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

maji قال:


> مبارك اسم الرب
> صور  نادرة ومؤثرة
> نشكر تعبك كاندي
> والرب يباركك


*شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *روعة يا امى
> منتهى الروعة
> شكرا الك اكتير
> *​



شكرااااااااا ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> *رائع وصور جميلة*



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يوليو 2010)

*صور تحفة 
ميرسى يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## دلع الكيوي (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *صور تحفة
> ميرسى يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك*



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2010)

دلع الكيوي قال:


> شكرااااااا



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


>





شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## missorang2006 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*واااااااااااااااو هاي كنوووووووووووووز​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 نوفمبر 2010)

wooooooooooooow


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2011)

missorang2006 قال:


> *واااااااااااااااو هاي كنوووووووووووووز​*


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2011)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> wooooooooooooow


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## zama (20 يناير 2011)

حلو أوي  ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> حلو أوي  ..
> 
> أشكرك جداً ..



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------

